# First African Cichlid Tank



## JM45acp (Oct 19, 2014)

Not sure if this is the correct place to post this but this is my 55 gal tank it's still needs some work but it's almost done.
I'm not sure of the type/names of the Cichlids I'm still learning them but there are 16.
Filters are Fluval 306 canister filter Penguin 200.
Crushed coral for substrate. Rocks are mostly Cichlid stones with some rocks I picked up hear and there.Plants are fake.I was thinking of using a black background to hide all the wires and hoses and I would like to do something with the out put on the Fluval filter. Sorry for the not so great pictures.
Comments are welcome.thanks for looking.


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

I would definately add a background to hide the wires.

I personally prefer sand as a substrate. Mbuna like to dig and sift through the sand. It's also very easy to keep clean. I know that's not easy to switch out, just my opinion.

It's concerning that you don't know what kind of fish you have because I would question the compatibility of your group. The picture is blurred but I thought I saw an auratus in one of those pictures, and you are going to have troubles later on with just 1 of those. Mbuna's are to be stocked harem style-1 male to 4-6 females of the same kind. Then you have to pick kinds that don't look similar. If you just add select fish here & there, you will end up with aggression issues later. That auratus for example will terrorize your other fish, chase them to & nip at them until they become ill & die. Just an example. You often don't see these issues when they are juveniles, so you might think all is well but that can change very quickly. Any idea what fish you have in there?


----------



## JM45acp (Oct 19, 2014)

Thanks 
I did a bit of searching after work and this is what I came up with i will have to a bit more research in identifying the rest.
1-Electric Blue Johanni
1-Auratus
1- Yellow Lab
1-Nimbochromis Livingstoni
1-Nimbochromis Venustus
1-Blue Kennyi
1-Pseudotropheus Socolofi (Albino)
1-Red Zebra
1-Kenyi (Metriacilima Lambardoi)
1- Peacock
1-Makanjila (Labeotropheus Fuelleborni)


I have one that looks very much like the Nimbochromis but it has black vertical stripes and red fins.The light blue and orange are the ones I'm having difficulty in identifying There are four more that I am still trying to identify.At the moment the most aggression I am seeing is from the Makanjila and that is very limited to chasing and giving up after a second . Will The egg spots on the anal fin help in identifying them.
Thanks 
John


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Just a few comments on your stock:

Mbunas
1-Electric Blue Johanni-
1-Auratus-very similar to your johanni and this could cuase aggression issues. 
1- Yellow Lab-great starter mbuna
1-Blue Kennyi-the blue ones are the females
1-Pseudotropheus Socolofi (Albino)-another good starter mbuna
1-Red Zebra-can be aggressive and similar in color to your yellow lab so that could cause aggression issue.s 
1-Kenyi (Metriacilima Lambardoi)-I'm guess this one is yellow and a male?
1-Makanjila (Labeotropheus Fuelleborni)-not familiar with this species, but this site says they are similar to the L. trewavasae.

As Austinite said, mbunas do best in harems. You can do an all male setup but it can be challenging, especially in a 55G tank. I would pick your three favorite species and stock 5-7 of each with only one male per species. I would avoid mixing the johanni and auratus or the yellow lab and red zebra.

Peacocks/Haps
1- Peacock-A pic of this fish would help se we can identify the species 
1-Nimbochromis Livingstoni-
1-Nimbochromis Venustus-again, can reach 10" and is too large for a 55g tank.

A 55G tank is really too small for most peacocks and almost all haps. The two haps you have (Nimbochromis) would grow way to large for a 55G tank. Depending on the species, the peacock might be ok.

For your size tank I would suggest going with a mbuna setup. If you'd like to keep the haps and peacocks I'd suggest upgrading to a 6' tank.


----------



## JM45acp (Oct 19, 2014)

Thanks for the advice. Unfortunately a larger tank is not in the budget as of now but in the future most defiantly. When I purchased the cichlids I did some research on them I set up the tank buffered it and let it cycle when I tested the water all parameters were good so I decided to buy them from an aquarium store not a local pet shop I figured the staff would be more knowledgeable and be be better suited to answer any question I had I guess I was wrong (I should know better). I did spend quite some time talking to the staff who seemed very knowledgeable about cichlids, asking about comparability,the size they would grow to,filtering,feeding and the amount the tank could hold.The fish I have we're all pretty much in a community tank and they said they would be OK together and my tank was sufficient size for them plus about 10 more but after reading here I stopped where I am (live and learn). At this point I will have to keep a close eye on the aggression levels and if I have to I'll remove the aggressor if necessary. I do know sand is a better choice for substrate but The wife liked the look of crushed coral so I went with it it's just a bit more work for me and they are digging it up pretty good. I was able to identify one as a Metriaclima Estherae (OB). 


> Kenyi (Metriacilima Lambardoi)-I'm guess this one is yellow and a male?


 It's blue so would that be female
I appreciate the advice and from now on I will be looking here for any help I need.
Other than my stock is there any advice on the tank set up.
Thanks
John


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

I think I see a Red-Fin Borleyi in the top left of your first photo. If you're still stuck on any of your IDs, there is a sub-forum for unidentified cichlids. :thumb:


----------



## JM45acp (Oct 19, 2014)

Thanks
John


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

JM45acp said:


> Thanks for the advice. Unfortunately a larger tank is not in the budget as of now but in the future most defiantly. When I purchased the cichlids I did some research on them I set up the tank buffered it and let it cycle when I tested the water all parameters were good so I decided to buy them from an aquarium store not a local pet shop I figured the staff would be more knowledgeable and be be better suited to answer any question I had I guess I was wrong (I should know better). I did spend quite some time talking to the staff who seemed very knowledgeable about cichlids, asking about comparability,the size they would grow to,filtering,feeding and the amount the tank could hold.The fish I have we're all pretty much in a community tank and they said they would be OK together and my tank was sufficient size for them plus about 10 more but after reading here I stopped where I am (live and learn). At this point I will have to keep a close eye on the aggression levels and if I have to I'll remove the aggressor if necessary. I do know sand is a better choice for substrate but The wife liked the look of crushed coral so I went with it it's just a bit more work for me and they are digging it up pretty good. I was able to identify one as a Metriaclima Estherae (OB).
> 
> 
> > Kenyi (Metriacilima Lambardoi)-I'm guess this one is yellow and a male?
> ...


Yup, the blue barred kenyi are the females.


----------

